# Weekly Competition 2019-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R U' R F2 R' U' R' U2
*2. *F' R' U F U R
*3. *R F' U' R F2 U2 F' R F'
*4. *U' R U' F2 R2 U' R' U2 F2
*5. *U' F R' U R F' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D' U' R U R2 B' U B' L2
*2. *L' U L D' F B' R' F' D L' U R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F2
*3. *D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L U2 L R2 F' L' U B2 D2
*4. *R2 B R2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F' L' B D' L' F' U B2 L D
*5. *L2 U' D2 F' B U2 D' L' F' L2 F2 R B2 R U2 B2 L D2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B D Uw2 F' Rw2 R2 D2 L R U2 R' D2 F' Uw' F L2 B' D2 Uw' U' Rw' R Fw' U Fw L2 R Fw D' F2 U2 R Fw2 R2 B2 L' Fw' L2 B U'
*2. *Fw L F D L U' B D' U' Rw U Fw' F Uw Fw' D' R2 Uw B2 D' Uw2 U2 F' Rw' Fw2 L' D' B2 R D' Rw2 Fw L2 Rw2 D2 Fw' D2 B2 D2 Rw
*3. *D U2 Fw L2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 Fw' F2 Rw' B Uw2 Rw' Uw L' R2 F2 Rw' U Fw R F' R D U2 Rw' Fw' Uw' B' F U Rw2 Uw2 U F' R' B'
*4. *B' D Uw Rw' F2 D' Rw' B' Rw2 U2 L2 B' Fw' U2 F' Rw' F D2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Fw D' L2 B D L' B' L2 D2 Uw F' D Uw L' D' Rw2 R B2 L'
*5. *L' Rw2 Uw L2 B L' Uw2 U B F' Uw F2 L Rw' B2 Uw2 F' U2 L U Rw2 Uw Rw2 R B Fw2 Rw' R' B' L2 R D Rw F2 L2 R' B2 Rw2 R U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D Dw2 Rw2 U' Rw Uw2 Rw F L2 Dw' Uw Rw2 U' Rw2 Fw' L2 Lw D' Lw2 Uw2 B D Dw' Uw' U B2 D L' Lw' Fw' F R D2 Uw2 Lw' R2 B Fw2 U2 B Bw2 F U2 Bw2 F2 U' L' D2 Lw B2 Bw' D2 Dw2 U' B D' Dw U2 B U
*2. *Bw F Lw D Fw2 Lw' Rw' D' L' Uw' R' U Bw Uw B' Bw2 Fw2 F' D' Dw' U Lw2 D L2 D2 Rw D Fw F U L Uw' Fw F L Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw' F' Lw2 B' R2 Dw Fw' L2 Dw' B' D2 Uw Lw' D' F Uw2 U
*3. *L' Dw Fw2 Rw Bw U' Bw D' U' R F2 Dw2 R Uw U' Bw' Uw' F' Rw2 Bw Dw2 L' Rw2 Uw F Dw2 L' Bw' F2 Dw2 Lw' Fw D2 Fw D Dw2 Uw Rw R' Fw2 L' Lw' Rw B U2 Lw' Dw' Rw Bw D' Bw2 D Lw2 Uw' L' D U Rw2 D' U'
*4. *L' Bw2 Lw2 D Fw' R Bw' Fw' U L2 Lw2 Rw B2 Lw' D' Uw' F' D U Rw2 Bw' Lw B2 Bw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 L Fw2 Uw Bw U B Fw2 Lw Bw' Fw2 F2 R' D2 Dw' B Bw2 Rw' R' U' Bw Fw L2 Lw' B' Lw' Rw2 D Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw' B F
*5. *Bw' Uw2 F Dw2 L' F' Dw' Rw' B' Fw F2 U' Lw Bw2 D2 Bw2 D2 L Rw Uw Bw' Rw' Uw R' D Uw U' R2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 R Bw' D U2 Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw U Lw' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' B2 D' B' Rw' B2 Bw2 L B2 Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 2B2 2R2 3U B F 3U' L 3R' 3U2 3F D2 2R R2 D' 2U' 2B' D' 2D' U R2 F D2 2D2 2U2 F D' 2D' U' 2L' 3R' 2F 2U2 B2 F' 2R2 D2 2D U' 2L 3F2 3R2 R' D' R' D' U 2B2 3F' 2F2 2D' R' D B' 2D' R2 2F D2 L2 3U2 B F U' 2B 3R' R' D' 2L2 2F F'
*2. *3F2 F 2L2 3R R 2B 3F L' 3U2 3F U 2B' D 3U' F' U 2L' 3R2 B2 2D 2F' L B' 2B' 3F2 L' 3F2 D 2D' R2 D' 2U' F2 2D L2 3R R 2B' U' F2 2R2 2B' U2 L' 3R' 2R2 R D' 3U L2 D 2B' 3R' 3U2 3F2 3R 2U2 U' 2F 2R' 2U 2R2 2B' 2R2 2B 2R 3U2 L' 2L 3F
*3. *2L' R2 B2 2D2 L 3R' R2 3F2 3R' 2B2 3F 2F L2 2D' U2 3R R2 3F' D 3R' U L2 2L' 3R2 2U 3R R D 2L' R B 2B 3F2 F' 3U 2U2 B2 2U B 2D2 2B2 3R2 F' L R 3U2 B' 2L' 2R2 2B2 2D 3F2 L2 2B L' R' D' 3U 2U2 2B2 2U R' 2B' F 2D 2L 3R 3U2 3R D
*4. *D2 2R' 2B2 L2 3U' 3F2 D L 2L' 2B2 F' D B 3U2 2R2 2D 2B 2D' 3R2 B2 2R R' B 3R2 B2 3R 2D 2R' F2 2U2 3R' 3U 2L 2R R 2D L 2B2 F' R2 3F R2 3F D 2U 3F2 D' 3U' 2F 2R2 2B2 D' U' 2R 2D' U2 2F' 3U2 U' 3R' R 2B 2F L' R' B L 2F 2R2 2B
*5. *2L' D 3U 2U U2 2B 2D 3U 2U 2L B2 3R' 2F2 3R2 3U L 2R D2 2F2 2R 2B F L2 R2 F2 2D2 L D U L' 3R' 2R' R' F D 2R2 2F2 U 2F' R' 2F2 3R2 2R 3F L2 F' 2L' R U L 3R2 2D' 2U' L' 2L2 2B 2L2 D2 2D2 2U' R2 D' 2D' U2 2R 2U 2B2 F 2U 2F

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 2U 3R' 2U' B F L2 2B' 2U 2L' D 2D2 3U 2U' L' 2R2 3B2 3U B' 2D' 3D2 3L2 3R' 2R 3U 2U2 3L 3U' 3R2 2D 3L2 F' 3R' B2 3B2 F' D2 2F' F' 2D 3D 3U' 2U U 2L 3R R' 3F' 2U' 2B' 3F' L' 3D 2F2 F D2 2B 3B F 2U 2R2 D 2B' R B' 3B 2F2 F2 3R' 2F' 3U2 2B2 D2 2L' U2 2R 3D 2L2 3L2 D 3L2 D2 3B' L' 2D L2 2R' 2B' F L 3R 2D' 3U2 2B 2F' R2 2F' 3R' 3U 2U2
*2. *L' 3B2 U2 2B' 3L2 3R2 3U 3F U' 2R 3B D2 F2 2D2 3R B 3U2 2L2 B' F2 L' D 3U2 B 2B2 2R2 3U2 2U 3L2 3B' R2 2U' 2F' 2U' 2F2 2U' 2B 2R2 2B' D U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 F' D2 3R' F' 2L' B' D2 2U' F' L 3R2 B' D2 2R' 3D2 3U' 2U' 2B 2F 3U2 L 2U' 3L2 D2 U' 3F' 2L' 2R R' 3F 3R2 2R R2 2B2 2F 2D 3U' 2U' L' 3U' 2L 2F' 2R2 2U U' 3B' R2 U 3F' 2F' F' D2 2F 2L2 3L' 3F2
*3. *2U2 3B 3D 3U2 2U U R' 3D2 3R U 3L' 3R' D2 3F' 3U 3L2 2U2 B2 2R 3D' U 3F 3L 3D 3U R' 2D 2L2 2R' 3U' 2U' U' 2R' 2F2 3R' R2 2D' 2U 2R' D 2F' 2U2 2L 2R' R2 B' 3D2 2R2 3F 3D2 3B2 3L' 3U 2L' 2R 2D B 2B2 L2 3R 2R D' 3D2 2U' U2 2F2 3D B' 3B 3F' 3D2 3U' 3R' D 2D 3L2 B2 2B 3U 2B F' R 2D' 3R B 2D 2L 3L' 2R2 R2 B 2F' F 3U2 3F' 2F2 3U 2B' 3F' 2U2
*4. *3B L2 2F F D' 3U2 U' B' L 2B' 2F' F2 2L' 2R 2D B 3R 3B2 L 2R 3F2 2F 2L 3L2 3B2 2F 3U' B 3F 2F2 2L' 3R' 3D' 3U2 2B 3B 2F' 3D' 3B2 2F' 2U2 3B2 2D2 3D' 3L2 3F2 U' F' L2 2L B2 F D2 2U 2F 3R' 3B2 3L' 3U B F' 3R2 3F2 2F' 3U' U 3B2 3D2 L2 F D 3B2 2R2 D 3D' 3U' B' 3B' 2F2 D2 3L F' D2 2F 3U B 2B2 2R D B2 2L 3L 2R2 D2 U2 3R' 2B2 R2 3B2 2F2
*5. *2R' B2 R' 3D' 3R' 2B2 2D' 3U2 B2 U 3B' 2D R' 3F D 3U' 2B' F2 D 3D 3U' 2F' 3R' R2 B' U' R2 F 3L2 3U' B2 3B' 2F F2 2D' B2 2L' 3B2 3F R D' 2R2 2D' 3U F' D R2 2U' 2F2 R2 2U2 3R 3U' 2L 2B 2U2 3R2 2F' F2 R' D' 2U 2R' B' 3B 2F2 3D' 2U2 L 3F2 2F2 L2 3R2 F2 L 3L2 2U 3F' 3R' D 3D' 3U' 3L R2 B2 2U 3F2 D2 B 3F' F' 2R2 3D' U 2L' B 2L2 2B' 2L' 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 U F2 U' F U R
*2. *U' R' F U2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
*3. *U2 R2 U' F' U2 R2 F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 R' U2 F B' L' F U F D L2 F' B U2 D' R' F' B U' Rw2 Uw
*2. *L' B' R2 B' U R' D F2 B' U' F2 R2 L D' F' R2 F2 D F R2 Fw' Uw'
*3. *R U2 F D2 B2 R2 B U2 F' D' L' B R' F B' U2 D2 R L D' Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw R U B2 Fw2 L2 Rw R' D' F U2 L Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' F D' B L2 D2 Fw2 F D' R Uw B D' Uw L2 D F2 Uw' R2 D' B D' U2 Fw D'
*2. *R' U2 L2 Uw' L R2 D2 B F2 Uw2 L2 Fw R2 D2 B2 Fw2 D' B R' Fw Uw' R2 Fw' L' Rw D U2 Rw' F D2 Uw2 L Uw2 U F' Uw Fw' R' Fw2 D2
*3. *F2 D' U2 Rw2 B' L2 D2 Rw' Uw2 R Uw2 R B' Fw' F2 L U2 L' R B' Fw2 U' L Rw2 D' L' R' D Rw B F2 D' L' Rw' Fw2 R2 Uw' U' Rw U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Dw B Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U L2 Rw' R Uw2 L' R' Bw2 Fw2 D Lw Rw' Uw B Bw Fw D2 U2 B2 Bw F2 L' Rw' Bw2 Rw2 R' Dw Fw' F2 Rw' Dw' U2 Bw2 F2 D Lw2 Fw Uw' Rw D2 Rw2 D' Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw D' Fw2 Lw2 Dw Rw Dw' Uw2
*2. *B R Fw Dw' Bw2 D Dw2 F' R' B2 Bw F2 Dw Fw L Dw' Rw' U' R2 B' L2 Fw Uw' Lw' Bw' F R B F L' Lw2 Bw' F D Uw Fw' F' Lw Uw2 B2 D2 Uw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw Fw Lw2 Fw' F U Rw F2 Uw' Bw' F D Dw' L2 Rw
*3. *Rw' U' L' D2 B' D2 B Bw2 Rw B2 D' U2 L' U R2 U' R Fw Lw2 Bw2 F Lw' R2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 B' Bw L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 R2 F D' L F2 Dw' Lw D2 Dw Uw' Lw' Uw B' Rw Fw' R D R' D' Uw' U Lw2 Dw2 B F2 Rw2 B' F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2L2 R2 2D B' 3R F 2L2 R2 B' D' L2 3R 2R R' 3U' 2U' B' 2R B2 F 3U 2L 3U2 2F2 3R' F 2L2 F' 2R 2F L' D 2U2 F 2L 3F' F2 L2 2B R' 2F F' 2D U2 2L2 2R' 3F2 L' 3R 3F F 3R F' 3R2 B' R' 3F2 2F 2R B' D2 2F2 3U B' 3U' R2 3F' L2 D2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L2 3R' F' R' D 2D' 3U2 B2 L 2B L2 2R2 U2 2L2 2U' 2R' D 3U' 2U F 2L2 3L2 R 2B' 3D 3U2 F2 3D' 3L 2R' 3U L 2L 3L2 U2 R2 2F' 3U 2B2 2L' 2B' 3U' L 3F 2D 2F2 3L B2 3F2 3U 3B' 2L2 3D 2U 2L F' 3U2 2L' 2R R' 3D2 B' 3L F' 2U' 3B' 2D2 F' 3L 3F U' 2B2 R' B2 2R2 R 2B 3B' 3L 2D2 B2 3F2 2D2 L2 3L2 B' U 3R 2D 3U2 2F' D' 3U2 2U2 U B 3U' 2B' 3B2 U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' R2 B2 R U R U F2 U' R2 U L' B F' R D' R' B R' L' Fw Uw
*2. *B U B' R2 U' F' B2 R2 U' F' R' F U B2 D2 L2 B' D' L2 D F2 Rw' Uw
*3. *U' F2 L' R D U B2 U' F' L' R' D' U' L' D F' R' D B2 Rw' Uw
*4. *B2 L F D' F U R2 L2 U2 D' F2 U R U' D L F' U2 B2 F Rw Uw'
*5. *B D2 F' L' D F2 D' R D' R' F' U F D' R' L' U F L F' R Fw' Uw
*6. *D' B F' R' F B2 U' L B R' L2 F2 B R2 D' L2 U L' B' Rw' Uw
*7. *R2 B2 U2 R2 B U F R' L D' F2 D2 B L2 R' B U' L' B Rw' Uw2
*8. *D B D' B' L D2 R D' B L2 F U L R D' B' D' L F R' Uw'
*9. *B F2 U L2 R' U F R' F' B R2 U' L2 F R2 L' F' B' R L Fw Uw2
*10. *L2 R B R F' D2 B2 F' R2 L' B D2 U2 B F L U L U' B' Rw Uw2
*11. *R' L2 U' L' B R D' B2 R' D L' R' D2 B2 R L U2 B' L2 U' D2 Fw' Uw
*12. *F' L B2 F2 D B2 R U L' B2 D R F R' D2 B F2 D' U' L2 Fw' Uw'
*13. *D' F B2 D' R2 F2 D' B' D2 F2 L' B' R2 B R' B2 R2 D' L Uw2
*14. *F' U F2 U' D R U' D F U L2 B' D L B D2 B L R Uw2
*15. *D2 F L' F' B2 R2 B F2 L' F2 L' D2 L B F' U' R' B' R2 Uw
*16. *F2 D' L' B' D B' L' U D L' F' U F D U' R D' R L' D2 Fw Uw
*17. *R2 L' U' F D2 B U' L B D B' L2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' Fw Uw'
*18. *B L2 D2 B' F2 U F' R D B2 D' L' U' B D2 F' B2 L2 D' R2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*19. *B' L2 D2 B F R2 F2 L' U' R2 B' R' U' D R D F2 D2 F' B Rw' Uw2
*20. *F2 D L U' L U D' R B L2 B' L2 B2 R B F D L2 F' U2 L' Fw' Uw'
*21. *U L' D' R' U F' R' L' D' F2 D' F L2 F B2 U2 B' R B2 D' R2 Fw Uw
*22. *B' R F B2 R2 D2 U R F' B' D B2 U' F2 R2 L' U F D2 Rw' Uw'
*23. *F2 D L U' F' L B D' U R2 U' F B2 R' U2 B' D F' U2 D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*24. *U2 R2 F' L' R2 F U F2 B R L B D2 F2 L R' D' F B' Rw' Uw2
*25. *R' L2 B U2 F L' F2 L' F2 R F B L2 U2 L B2 F2 D2 B Rw' Uw'
*26. *U2 D2 F' D F' R' D2 R2 L2 B R' D R D L' R2 U' F D' Fw Uw'
*27. *L D' B' U' L2 D' B2 D L U2 F L2 F R F' U' F2 L U' D L' Fw' Uw2
*28. *L D2 R' U' B' L R2 U' F' L' D2 F B U D' L R' U2 B R' Fw Uw'
*29. *B' U' F U B2 R' B D' R2 L' U2 R2 U D' L' B2 U2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*30. *L' D U2 L U2 B L' F' B' D2 L D' F R D2 R' U L2 D2 R Fw Uw'
*31. *F' B' R' L' D2 R' D' L U2 B U2 D B F R F' D2 F' L' D' Rw2 Uw2
*32. *F L F D' B2 R2 D2 B R B2 R B2 R' F' U' L' B D2 U' L2 Fw'
*33. *B' U L B' F D L B R F2 D' B2 F R B2 D U2 B D' B U2 Fw Uw2
*34. *U' D2 F' D2 U' R F' L D L2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 B' F' R L D Rw' Uw
*35. *B2 R2 U' R' U L2 U' R D2 R' D B' F U B' R L U' R2 Fw' Uw2
*36. *B2 U2 B R L' F' L R2 U' F2 R2 B R' U2 L' U2 D2 F' L Fw' Uw2
*37. *F' D' U2 L B' L2 D2 U' F' U2 R' D F U2 L U L B2 F2 D
*38. *D' R U R U2 D2 R D2 U R2 D' U2 R F2 R B2 U R D Rw Uw'
*39. *B2 D' L' D F L F U2 B2 L B2 L2 B' L' F D2 L U' D' Fw Uw
*40. *D' R2 F' B' L2 B' F2 R' B D2 R' L U' B' U F' U' F B Rw2 Uw'
*41. *B2 R D' F2 L' F' L2 B' F' R' D' F2 B U B' U2 D' L' D2 U Fw' Uw2
*42. *U2 F2 U2 D' F2 R' F L' B R L2 D2 R' L U2 D' R2 B2 R' B' R Fw' Uw'
*43. *B L2 D' R2 D' B' D' B L R2 U2 L' F' U L' D2 L2 R' D2 B L2 Fw' Uw
*44. *L' F L' B' L B U F B L B2 F2 D2 R' U' B F' R2 L D' L2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *R L U2 R D' R2 D' L2 B F2 L2 R D' B' U2 D' B L B D' R' Fw Uw
*46. *R2 L2 B' U L' F' L2 R' U2 L2 D B' R D' F' R2 F' U D2 B L2 Fw Uw'
*47. *D' B' L D2 F2 U2 F B' D L' R' U2 R' B L' R' D2 R U' B2 L2 Fw Uw2
*48. *L2 F' L' D2 B2 D' F' B U2 F2 U' F U2 L B' L' B' L' F D Fw Uw2
*49. *U' R' D B2 U F U' L2 R' F2 D2 F U B F U2 B U' L U' Rw Uw'
*50. *F B' U D' R' L2 B2 D F2 L2 D U' B2 L' U L' D L' F2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*51. *R' L2 F R' F2 D' F' L' R' F D2 U R2 D' F L U2 D' R2 Fw Uw'
*52. *F2 B2 U' B' U B R2 U' F U' L2 B' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B' F' Rw2 Uw
*53. *B2 F2 D2 F' R L B2 R' B' U F' U2 F2 D2 F B2 U F' D2 L R Fw Uw'
*54. *D2 U2 L' D' B L' D F L R F' B' L U' R2 D B' L' B Rw Uw'
*55. *D B2 D F L' U' B2 R' F U R' B R' L U2 B2 D2 R' D Rw2 Uw2
*56. *R2 D R' D B F2 U' R' L' F' L2 B' F' D' U2 R D2 R B R Fw Uw2
*57. *R D F2 U D R L' F2 R F R2 L' F' U' R' L' U' R2 B U Rw2 Uw2
*58. *R' L' D' R' B' R2 B D2 F2 L B' U2 D F' D' R' B2 F2 R' Fw' Uw
*59. *R F2 U B2 L' F B U' D B2 U' D2 B' R F2 D2 L' U' F B' Rw Uw
*60. *L' R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' F2 D' B' U2 F2 B' U D' F L' U' L' D2 Rw2 Uw
*61. *U' D' B' F2 R' B2 D L' F R' U L2 B2 R' B2 U L2 B L Fw Uw
*62. *L U B2 R' D F' U2 L' R D' B2 L' D2 B2 U' R2 U2 D B L U2 Rw Uw
*63. *B U' R' B' F U D' R2 L2 B D F' D2 R F U2 L' U2 R2 B Rw Uw
*64. *L' D L B2 D' B2 L' F' U' L R F B' D F U' L B D2 U' B' Rw2 Uw2
*65. *B R2 D' B' R' U2 B' D' L2 D' B D2 F B U R L D2 F2 Rw Uw
*66. *U2 F' R2 U' R F U F' U' D2 R U R L' F' B D F' B2 U2 B' Rw' Uw
*67. *F2 D2 R' F' B U' B' U2 R2 F2 U2 L' R B U' D L2 R2 U' L2 Uw
*68. *D L' U2 B L' B2 L' D R' F R2 D' L2 U2 F2 B2 R' D' L2 Fw' Uw2
*69. *R' U2 D' R U L' R2 D2 L' D' U B R B2 L' U' R' F2 L Uw'
*70. *B' L' D2 L' F2 B' R' U' R F' L B F D F L F2 L' D

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R U2 F2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 R F' L' F2 D' L' F D L' B'
*2. *U2 L2 F' R' B U F' U2 F' R L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 D' B2 D F2
*3. *F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F D R U L D2 U F'
*4. *B2 D2 F2 L F2 R B2 L R2 B2 R F' L' U2 L' D L2 F L' U L'
*5. *U2 B' D2 L2 F' R2 U R' F R2 F D2 R2 U2 F D2 B D2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 B R F2 D R2 D' L U L2 U2
*2. *R D' B2 R' D' F L2 D R B' R2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 F R2 D2
*3. *B D2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F' D' R F' L' B D' B2 D2 F2 U'
*4. *F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 U F L2 D' F R F2 U2 L F' U'
*5. *F B' U2 R B D' F L2 U' B' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 D2 B' D2 L D U F2 R B L' U' L2 D
*2. *U L' F' L2 F' U R2 B' L' F' D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B'
*3. *U2 F U2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U L' B L R' B D B U2 B' F2
*4. *B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U L2 U B2 F' D B U2 F' U2 L' D' B' U
*5. *D L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D U B2 L2 U' B' U B' R2 D L F2 R U R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 R' D2 L' U2 R F2 R' D2 B' R F' U B' D L' D B' F2 U2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R' D R F2 B' R' F' D B' D F2 L F2 U2 R L F2 L' B2 R' U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 D L2 D R2 F D' F2 L U' F2 U' L' R' F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U F' R F2 U2 F' R F R2 U'
*3. *R L' U' F L F2 U2 R B U' F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2
*4. *Uw B2 Fw U F2 D' Fw2 D' R2 B' Fw' L' D' U2 B Fw2 Uw F D2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' L2 Fw' D2 R2 B D Uw2 U' F2 D2 B2 Rw2 R F' U L' U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U R' U F R U2 F' U
*3. *R U2 B D F' R L F U L U2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2
*4. *D' Rw2 Fw2 D2 B' U B2 Fw2 F2 L2 Fw Rw R' Uw' L Uw' R F' D2 Uw' L' F R U F2 U' B2 F D' Rw2 B Fw F' Uw2 U Fw L' Fw2 U L'
*5. *B U' F2 L' Rw R2 D Lw' Dw2 L Lw' Rw R B2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 D L2 Dw F2 R2 B L' Lw2 R2 U Fw Lw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw L Lw' F Dw F2 Dw U2 R B Dw' F Dw2 F2 L' U B Lw' Dw Fw2 Lw2 Dw Uw' U L2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F' U R2 U' R2 U F2 R2
*3. *B' U' R U' L' D' F' L' D' R U2 B R2 F' U2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B
*4. *D' Uw' U2 Rw2 D L' R' B Uw2 U Rw U' Rw B F U2 L U2 B' R' Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 R2 Fw' L2 U B2 Uw Fw' Rw R' Uw2 Rw U L2 D' Uw'
*5. *U Bw' Uw2 F2 Lw' R' Bw2 F2 D Fw F' Lw2 Rw2 U' R2 Uw2 F2 R2 Fw2 F' U Rw B Uw2 F' Dw Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw L2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 L' Uw2 Fw F Dw' Lw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' Dw R' Dw' B2 Rw' R D' Dw B2 D Uw' U' B F' Dw' Bw'
*6. *D' 2U U' 2B 2U L2 D2 L 3U2 2U U F' R 2D2 3F' R2 D 2D' 3U' 2U 2B 2L2 2R D L 3U' 2U2 2L D' 3R' 2D L U' 2B 2U2 2L' 2D' 2R2 2U2 U 2F' 2D2 B2 R2 2U2 3R2 3U' U2 3R2 3U 3R' B2 2B2 2F F 2R' F' 2D 2F L R B2 3F2 2F2 F' 2U' U' L' B 2F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U R' F' U2 F2 U' R U'
*3. *R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 B' D2 L2 F' U L' F D' R F' L D' B U2
*4. *F D' U' R' Uw F2 D2 U Fw' F Rw2 B2 Uw' U2 L2 Uw' Rw' U2 F2 D' Uw' B' F' Uw2 R D2 R Fw' R2 U2 Fw' L2 D2 Uw R2 B' Fw2 L Rw R
*5. *Rw' Dw2 L' Dw Lw Rw U2 R2 F2 D2 Dw Uw' B L2 D2 L2 D L' Lw Rw2 Bw D2 L' U Rw Bw' Dw' Rw2 R D U L2 Uw L2 F2 L Rw2 R' Bw' Dw' Fw Uw Lw' B' L Bw Lw Fw Lw2 U' Lw2 F Uw2 Bw2 F2 Dw Lw Dw' L' Lw2
*6. *3U2 L' D2 L' 3F2 U 2B2 3R U' R' 2U 3R' R 3U' U L2 2L D2 R 2B 2L' 2R2 U2 2R' 3F2 2F' F U2 3F2 2D' 3R' 3F' 2F' U2 2R' 2F' D' U 2R' 2B' 3U 2U2 L2 2L2 F2 3R2 B 2L2 3R' 2U U F L2 2U2 R2 D2 2U U 2R' 3U2 3R' 3F' U 2B2 3F 2F2 U' 2R2 R2 B
*7. *L 2L' 3L' 2D' 3U2 U' L 3L' 2R' 3D 2F' D2 U 2L' 2F2 F 2U' R' F2 R' 3D2 3L 2R D2 L' D2 B2 3B' 3D' U' 3F F2 3U2 2U2 U2 B 2L' 3U' 2B' 2R' 2D2 B 2F2 D' 2U' 2B 2F2 3D2 3U2 2U' F' L 3R2 2R F 3U2 3L B' 2B' 2F2 F 3R' D F' 2L2 3L2 3R2 3B 2F' 2R B D2 2U 3L 3F' 2U2 3B2 3F2 2F' 3R2 U' 3R2 U' B2 F 2D' 2B' L' 2L' R U2 3F2 2U2 R U2 F R D' B' 3R2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR2+ DL2- UL1- U1+ R3+ D2+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U0+ R0+ D0+ L4+ ALL5+ UR UL 
*2. *UR5+ DR4- DL2- UL1- U2+ R2- D0+ L5- ALL5- y2 U1- R2- D5+ L6+ ALL4+ UR DR DL 
*3. *UR6+ DR6+ DL2- UL5+ U2- R3+ D0+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U0+ R1+ D3- L5- ALL5- UR 
*4. *UR2+ DR1+ DL0+ UL5+ U2- R2- D2- L0+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R0+ D3+ L1+ ALL2+ DR 
*5. *UR2- DR3+ DL6+ UL5+ U3+ R5- D5+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3- R1+ D3+ L3+ ALL5+ DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' B' R' L R' L' U' B r' b'
*2. *L B R' L B' L' R' r' b'
*3. *U R' U L R' L' U R l r' u'
*4. *U' L' U' B L U B' L' u
*5. *B U B R' U L R' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
*2. *(0, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (2, 0) / (4, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0) /
*5. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B U B L U' R' U' R L' U'
*2. *R B L' R L' B' L U L' R' B'
*3. *R L B L' R' B U' B L R' U
*4. *U B L' U L' R' B L' U B' L
*5. *L R L' R' B L' U R' B U L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F' R F2 R F' U' R' U2 F2 U'
*3. *B' D' B2 L' U B' D' F2 D' F' L2 D R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F2
*4. *D2 R' Uw' L' B2 U' L' Rw2 U F2 Rw' B Fw2 F2 R2 B2 Rw Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw' D' Rw2 D Uw' Rw' Uw' B2 F R D' Rw R' B2 F2 R' F' D' Fw' D
*5. *L F D U2 L B' Bw' Fw2 D Rw Bw' Fw2 U2 Rw Bw2 Lw' Rw R' Bw2 Uw' Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Lw F2 D Bw F Lw F Lw Uw Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw Bw' L' Bw2 U2 B2 R' Fw Dw' B2 L R2 Uw B' L' Fw Uw Fw2 Dw2 R B Bw2 Rw U Rw
*OH. *R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' D' L2 B2 D R' B' F' R F'
*Clock. *UR2- DR3- DL5- UL2- U3- R5+ D5- L5- ALL2- y2 U2- R2- D3+ L4+ ALL2- UR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L R L R' U' B' U l b' u'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (6, -2) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (-3, 2)
*Skewb. *U L U' L U' B' L' B R L B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R b' B r f' r' b' f' r F' L F' R' B' L' F'
*2. *L' B' L' B' R F b' l' f' F L F L B' F
*3. *r' b f' r R F L' l f' B L' B R' F' L B
*4. *B R' l b r' b l' L' R B L' F' R F' R' F R
*5. *l' b' l' r b' B R r' R' B L' B L R' F L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L' Uw Lw U L' Rw Bw' U' L' R Uw' Rw Lw' Bw' Rw' Lw Rw' Bw Rw u' l' r' b
*2. *U' Bw Lw Rw L B' Lw Rw R' B' Rw' Uw Rw' Bw Uw Rw Lw' Bw' u l r b
*3. *Rw' U B Lw B' Uw' L' B' Lw U R' Lw' Bw' Lw' Rw Lw Uw' u l' r' b'
*4. *Bw' Lw U' Lw Bw R' B' Rw' Uw' U' B Lw' Uw Rw Lw Uw' Bw Uw' Lw' l' b
*5. *L Rw' Bw' U' R Bw' U L B' Lw R' Lw Rw Uw' Bw' Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw Lw u b


----------



## Bogdan (Jul 30, 2019)

sq-1: 47.68, 35.62, 53.52, 30.86, 54.94 -> 45.61


----------



## Angry_Mob (Jul 30, 2019)

2x2: 1.99, 2.38, 2.39, (2.79), (1.84) = 2.25 avg.
2bld: DNF, DNF, 6.51


----------



## Sean Hartman (Jul 30, 2019)

The week reset 1 hr and a half ago, but there are no scrambles showing when you try to compete in any of the events for week31. 2 of my friends have the same issue, so its not just me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2019)

Oops - I'm very sorry about this - I was traveling (headed for US Nationals), and forgot about having this set up before I left. The scrambles have been generated now. I will try not to let this happen again - very sorry for the inconvenience.

A couple of ambitious people had already submitted results without scrambles; I reset those results, so everyone should be starting with a fresh slate now.

Again, very sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2019)

Results for week 30: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, Sameer Aggarwal, and arquillian!

*2x2x2*(166)
1.  1.23 Legomanz
2.  1.38 Jscuber
2.  1.38 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.45 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1.56 TipsterTrickster
6.  1.59 Sowrduk
7.  1.70 OriginalUsername
8.  1.87 dat1asiandude
9.  1.91 asacuber
9.  1.91 turtwig
11.  1.97 [email protected]
12.  1.98 JMHCubed
13.  2.01 Coneman
14.  2.06 Alexis1011
15.  2.08 ExultantCarn
16.  2.10 JackPfeifer
16.  2.10 Sean Hartman
18.  2.15 Kerry_Creech
19.  2.18 Tristan Chua Yong
20.  2.30 BradyCubes08
21.  2.32 tJardigradHe
22.  2.33 JakubDrobny
23.  2.35 Color Cuber
24.  2.41 David ep
24.  2.41 Angry_Mob
26.  2.44 PokeCubes
27.  2.45 Luke Garrett
28.  2.52 typo56
29.  2.54 cuberkid10
30.  2.55 MrKuba600
31.  2.58 zhangcy
32.  2.59 2017LAMB06
33.  2.68 weatherman223
34.  2.71 DGCubes
35.  2.73 Michael DeLaRosa
36.  2.74 Zeke Mackay
37.  2.78 Nihahhat
38.  2.80 Coinman_
39.  2.81 arquillian
40.  2.91 aaron paskow
41.  2.92 NathanaelCubes
42.  3.00 Nikhil Soares
43.  3.03 riz3ndrr
44.  3.04 [email protected]
45.  3.10 Cubeology
45.  3.10 leudcfa
47.  3.11 Trig0n
48.  3.13 Cuz Red
49.  3.19 CubingwithChris
50.  3.22 Elf
51.  3.25 SpiFunTastic
52.  3.27 OwenB
53.  3.30 EJCubed
53.  3.30 Shadowjockey
53.  3.30 GTGil
56.  3.31 VJW
57.  3.35 Wilhelm
58.  3.41 BiscutDNF
59.  3.42 jancsi02
60.  3.44 João Vinicius
61.  3.45 Ontricus
61.  3.45 MCuber
63.  3.51 Rollercoasterben
63.  3.51 bennettstouder
65.  3.52 Toothcraver55
66.  3.57 Metallic Silver
66.  3.57 NoProblemCubing
68.  3.62 Antto Pitkänen
69.  3.63 cuber-26
70.  3.68 BradenTheMagician
71.  3.73 trav1
72.  3.77 yjko
73.  3.79 d2polld
74.  3.82 Cuber2113
75.  3.93 Sub1Hour
76.  3.95 ChacheeC
77.  3.97 Liam Wadek
77.  3.97 Aleksandar Dukleski
79.  4.07 RileyN23
80.  4.11 2018JAIN01
81.  4.14 2016LAIL01
81.  4.14 Laura
81.  4.14 Cheng
81.  4.14 Axepick06
85.  4.17 DesertWolf
85.  4.17 ARandomCuber
87.  4.23 Zach Clark
88.  4.30 swankfukinc
89.  4.33 begiuli65
90.  4.35 Parke187
91.  4.37 Fred Lang
92.  4.40 Alpha cuber
92.  4.40 MattP98
94.  4.45 tigermaxi
95.  4.50 Turbo TPS
95.  4.50 BleachedTurtle
97.  4.52 Koen van Aller
98.  4.53 KingCobble29
99.  4.55 Manatee 10235
100.  4.58 dhafin
100.  4.58 MartinN13
102.  4.61 InlandEmpireCuber
102.  4.61 Schmizee
104.  4.78 JC Cuber
105.  4.80 Wabbly
105.  4.80 Julio974
107.  4.81 Keroma12
107.  4.81 abunickabhi
109.  4.82 whatshisbucket
110.  4.86 yudo.r
110.  4.86 brad711
112.  4.99 Thrasher989
112.  4.99 Edcubes13
114.  5.01 Cooki348
115.  5.12 Isaac Latta
116.  5.14 PotatoesAreUs
117.  5.31 TheNoobCuber
118.  5.32 LambdaPi
119.  5.35 speedcube.insta
120.  5.38 Glomnipotent
121.  5.45 Ian Pang
122.  5.50 Bogdan
123.  5.53 zhata
124.  5.54 Dylan Swarts
124.  5.54 [email protected]
126.  5.58 Billybong378
127.  5.61 CubingCrazy
128.  5.63 John Benwell
129.  5.69 Infraredlizards
130.  5.70 UnknownCuber
131.  5.71 Kal-Flo
132.  5.73 Doglover2140
133.  5.83 Guilhermehrc
134.  5.99 CaptainCuber
135.  6.15 revaldoah
136.  6.18 topppits
137.  6.24 ichcubegern
138.  6.27 SpeedCubeReview
139.  6.34 UnknownCanvas
140.  6.42 Immolated-Marmoset
141.  6.59 Nayano
142.  6.61 Pratyush Manas
143.  6.66 VIBE_ZT
144.  6.70 ABadRubiksSolver
145.  6.72 theos
146.  6.74 Myko
147.  6.82 [email protected]
148.  6.97 HendrikW
149.  6.99 bmxcraze5
150.  7.11 sascholeks
151.  7.16 Jonasrox09
152.  7.26 Mike Hughey
153.  7.33 wearephamily1719
154.  7.42 filipemtx
155.  7.79 J6642
156.  8.03 Bubbagrub
157.  8.07 Petri Krzywacki
158.  8.20 Jiaqi Wu
159.  8.29 Cubinwitdapizza
160.  9.19 One Wheel
161.  9.20 capcubeing
162.  10.64 PingPongCuber
163.  10.82 Jacck
164.  12.30 Codanovia
165.  16.01 MatsBergsten
166.  21.29 dzhuli02


*3x3x3*(199)
1.  6.56 Tristan Chua Yong
2.  6.68 Jscuber
3.  6.79 Tommy Kiprillis


Spoiler



4.  6.85 BrianJ
5.  7.23 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  7.35 Luke Garrett
7.  7.37 dat1asiandude
8.  7.86 ExultantCarn
9.  8.55 Zeke Mackay
10.  8.57 RileyN23
11.  8.59 OriginalUsername
12.  8.61 JackPfeifer
13.  8.65 zhata
14.  8.72 cuberkid10
15.  8.74 tJardigradHe
16.  8.79 jancsi02
17.  8.81 Zach Clark
18.  9.00 CubingwithChris
19.  9.03 JakubDrobny
20.  9.10 speedcuber71
21.  9.24 PokeCubes
22.  9.27 Nikhil Soares
23.  9.47 Sean Hartman
24.  9.50 Shadowjockey
25.  9.51 thecubingwizard
26.  9.61 Manatee 10235
26.  9.61 Sowrduk
28.  9.67 aaron paskow
29.  9.70 xpoes
30.  9.72 turtwig
31.  9.74 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  9.74 jihu1011
33.  9.79 riz3ndrr
34.  9.87 David ep
34.  9.87 [email protected]
36.  9.98 [email protected]
37.  10.05 Cheng
38.  10.15 BradyCubes08
39.  10.18 Toothcraver55
40.  10.19 2017LAMB06
41.  10.26 Wilhelm
42.  10.28 MrKuba600
42.  10.28 Nihahhat
44.  10.35 Elf
45.  10.39 BradenTheMagician
46.  10.45 arquillian
47.  10.50 ichcubegern
48.  10.58 Keroma12
49.  10.61 BiscutDNF
50.  10.64 Laura
51.  10.87 Cubeology
52.  10.91 Cooki348
53.  11.02 abunickabhi
54.  11.10 MCuber
55.  11.12 yudo.r
56.  11.16 Legomanz
56.  11.16 Ontricus
58.  11.20 OwenB
58.  11.20 NathanaelCubes
58.  11.20 2016LAIL01
61.  11.38 V.Kochergin
62.  11.41 GenTheThief
63.  11.45 leudcfa
64.  11.47 Kerry_Creech
65.  11.48 cuber-26
66.  11.54 Michael DeLaRosa
67.  11.55 typo56
68.  11.58 Keenan Johnson
69.  11.60 DGCubes
70.  11.62 TipsterTrickster
71.  11.63 speedcube.insta
72.  11.65 GTGil
73.  11.68 Awesomesaucer
74.  11.72 ARandomCuber
75.  11.87 ChacheeC
75.  11.87 trav1
77.  11.89 d2polld
78.  12.03 zhangcy
79.  12.10 Coinman_
80.  12.14 LambdaPi
81.  12.15 MartinN13
82.  12.20 yjko
83.  12.29 2018JAIN01
84.  12.34 tigermaxi
85.  12.40 weatherman223
86.  12.47 Cuz Red
87.  12.52 Turbo TPS
88.  12.53 Fred Lang
89.  12.54 Guilhermehrc
90.  12.57 Glomnipotent
91.  12.60 danvie
92.  12.64 João Vinicius
93.  12.70 Casper A.
94.  12.81 MattP98
95.  12.88 xyzzy
96.  12.97 HendrikW
97.  13.08 Isaac Latta
97.  13.08 NoProblemCubing
99.  13.18 Ian Pang
100.  13.22 Metallic Silver
101.  13.23 20luky3
102.  13.38 whatshisbucket
103.  13.40 Trig0n
104.  13.44 [email protected]
105.  13.45 KingCobble29
106.  13.59 VJW
107.  13.61 buzzteam4
108.  13.73 brad711
109.  13.79 pjk
110.  13.86 SpiFunTastic
111.  13.95 begiuli65
112.  13.98 Rollercoasterben
113.  14.06 TheNoobCuber
114.  14.18 Parke187
115.  14.26 Sub1Hour
116.  14.53 Angry_Mob
117.  14.55 sigalig
118.  14.56 Liam Wadek
119.  14.59 Dylan Swarts
120.  14.71 SpeedCubeReview
121.  14.75 dhafin
122.  14.78 sascholeks
123.  14.94 Kal-Flo
124.  15.06 BleachedTurtle
125.  15.23 PotatoesAreUs
126.  15.29 Cuber2113
127.  15.31 EJCubed
128.  15.33 Infraredlizards
129.  15.36 Julio974
130.  15.51 Koen van Aller
131.  15.56 JC Cuber
132.  15.64 Doglover2140
133.  15.66 Alexis1011
134.  15.74 [email protected]
135.  16.06 ican97
136.  16.13 Jmuncuber
137.  16.15 CaptainCuber
138.  16.21 Schmizee
139.  16.29 DesertWolf
140.  16.49 swankfukinc
141.  16.60 Cubing5life
142.  16.71 bilbo07
143.  16.79 [email protected]
144.  16.81 Lvl9001Wizard
145.  16.82 bennettstouder
146.  16.83 VIBE_ZT
147.  16.88 Bogdan
148.  17.09 cytokid101
149.  17.25 Caleb Arnette
150.  17.32 Edcubes13
151.  17.44 UnknownCanvas
152.  17.52 CraZZ CFOP
153.  17.68 Michael123
154.  17.70 InlandEmpireCuber
155.  18.01 Nayano
156.  18.15 topppits
157.  18.60 Bubbagrub
158.  18.87 WoowyBaby
159.  19.17 Skittleskp
160.  19.44 SpartanSailor
161.  19.47 John Benwell
162.  19.50 Billybong378
163.  19.55 Wabbly
164.  19.59 revaldoah
165.  20.13 UnknownCuber
166.  20.16 Thrasher989
167.  20.50 Petri Krzywacki
168.  20.72 Jiaqi Wu
169.  20.74 Mike Hughey
170.  20.91 Immolated-Marmoset
171.  21.20 dnguyen2204
172.  21.91 theos
173.  22.14 Rocketcubing
174.  22.35 MarkA64
175.  22.61 Brayden Adams
176.  22.83 [email protected]
177.  23.25 Pratyush Manas
178.  23.85 ABadRubiksSolver
179.  23.87 Cubinwitdapizza
180.  25.32 PingPongCuber
181.  26.46 CubingCrazy
182.  26.74 Myko
183.  26.75 [email protected]
184.  27.85 bmxcraze5
185.  28.15 One Wheel
186.  29.72 Jonasrox09
187.  31.55 Llewelys
188.  32.28 Jacck
189.  32.93 MJCuber05
190.  34.20 wearephamily1719
191.  34.68 Doofnoofer
192.  36.96 MatsBergsten
193.  37.51 ShadowPrince79
194.  37.70 capcubeing
195.  43.09 Codanovia
196.  56.93 Chiggers
197.  59.17 Pillowytuba9951
198.  1:23.94 dzhuli02
199.  1:24.95 Eligora


*4x4x4*(126)
1.  30.52 cuberkid10
2.  30.67 dat1asiandude
3.  32.35 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  33.88 Sean Hartman
5.  35.38 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  35.64 Elf
7.  35.82 Shadowjockey
8.  35.85 Tristan Chua Yong
9.  36.15 tJardigradHe
10.  36.44 OriginalUsername
11.  36.77 JackPfeifer
12.  37.32 ichcubegern
13.  37.62 PokeCubes
14.  37.71 Laura
15.  37.75 MCuber
16.  38.08 RileyN23
17.  38.39 arquillian
18.  38.50 Manatee 10235
19.  38.98 MrKuba600
20.  40.43 Jscuber
21.  40.76 typo56
22.  41.64 turtwig
23.  41.77 cuber-26
24.  42.20 Luke Garrett
25.  43.12 Zach Clark
26.  43.94 V.Kochergin
27.  44.22 CubingwithChris
28.  44.41 Michael DeLaRosa
29.  44.50 Nikhil Soares
30.  44.56 Coinman_
31.  44.60 [email protected]
32.  44.69 Cubeology
33.  45.25 Cheng
34.  45.51 Sowrduk
35.  45.52 BradenTheMagician
36.  45.83 Keenan Johnson
37.  46.27 Wilhelm
38.  46.48 Kerry_Creech
39.  46.67 trav1
40.  46.72 Ontricus
41.  46.90 2016LAIL01
42.  46.92 MegaminxMan
43.  47.15 João Vinicius
44.  47.26 yjko
45.  47.53 leudcfa
46.  48.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  49.24 riz3ndrr
48.  49.64 Keroma12
49.  50.13 PotatoesAreUs
50.  50.19 abunickabhi
51.  50.70 TipsterTrickster
52.  51.12 Casper A.
53.  51.15 BiscutDNF
54.  51.71 aaron paskow
55.  51.89 Turbo TPS
56.  52.37 pjk
57.  53.04 zhata
58.  53.41 TheNoobCuber
59.  53.73 xyzzy
60.  54.12 Liam Wadek
61.  54.23 swankfukinc
62.  54.25 MattP98
63.  56.05 Dylan Swarts
64.  56.08 yudo.r
65.  56.15 whatshisbucket
66.  56.67 DesertWolf
67.  56.90 danvie
68.  58.01 Rollercoasterben
69.  58.47 obelisk477
70.  58.49 BleachedTurtle
71.  59.12 Isaac Latta
72.  59.23 Glomnipotent
73.  1:00.44 VJW
74.  1:00.51 Sub1Hour
75.  1:01.34 John Benwell
76.  1:01.50 tigermaxi
77.  1:02.53 NathanaelCubes
78.  1:02.59 speedcube.insta
79.  1:02.87 Cuz Red
80.  1:03.97 UnknownCanvas
81.  1:04.15 topppits
82.  1:04.91 brad711
83.  1:05.35 InlandEmpireCuber
84.  1:05.48 Infraredlizards
85.  1:06.13 Doglover2140
86.  1:07.70 HendrikW
87.  1:09.12 CaptainCuber
88.  1:09.45 cytokid101
89.  1:10.22 VIBE_ZT
90.  1:10.69 d2polld
91.  1:11.81 dhafin
92.  1:13.21 Julio974
93.  1:14.88 EJCubed
94.  1:15.75 Petri Krzywacki
95.  1:17.47 Koen van Aller
96.  1:19.74 Mike Hughey
97.  1:20.29 Ian Pang
98.  1:21.81 Jmuncuber
99.  1:21.96 Alpha cuber
100.  1:22.37 Nayano
101.  1:23.26 One Wheel
102.  1:25.01 SpiFunTastic
103.  1:25.26 Bubbagrub
104.  1:30.66 Thrasher989
105.  1:32.64 JC Cuber
106.  1:36.66 CubingCrazy
107.  1:37.24 [email protected]
108.  1:37.88 Skittleskp
109.  1:38.67 PingPongCuber
110.  1:41.77 theos
111.  1:43.45 Billybong378
112.  1:46.93 Kal-Flo
113.  1:48.69 LambdaPi
114.  1:53.65 Cubinwitdapizza
115.  1:54.85 Jacck
116.  1:55.54 Doofnoofer
117.  1:57.18 Rocketcubing
118.  2:00.53 [email protected]
119.  2:01.38 Wabbly
120.  2:07.86 MatsBergsten
121.  2:15.88 Jonasrox09
122.  2:37.14 Quber43
123.  3:45.94 Codanovia
124.  DNF SpeedCubeReview
124.  DNF Metallic Silver
124.  DNF wearephamily1719


*5x5x5*(96)
1.  57.25 jancsi02
2.  59.80 dat1asiandude
3.  1:00.15 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:01.38 Jscuber
5.  1:01.52 Sean Hartman
6.  1:02.02 Tristan Chua Yong
7.  1:03.65 tJardigradHe
8.  1:04.43 Shadowjockey
9.  1:05.41 Sameer Aggarwal
10.  1:08.25 ichcubegern
11.  1:08.31 JackPfeifer
12.  1:09.54 OriginalUsername
13.  1:11.73 Laura
14.  1:13.37 Manatee 10235
15.  1:13.99 Wilhelm
16.  1:14.34 arquillian
17.  1:17.22 PokeCubes
18.  1:17.85 MrKuba600
19.  1:19.13 zhangcy
20.  1:19.31 MCuber
21.  1:19.94 Keroma12
22.  1:21.73 turtwig
23.  1:23.00 Coinman_
24.  1:24.56 xyzzy
25.  1:26.06 João Vinicius
26.  1:26.37 YoniStrass
27.  1:27.00 Cheng
28.  1:27.94 trav1
29.  1:28.41 abunickabhi
30.  1:28.70 BradenTheMagician
31.  1:29.23 [email protected]
32.  1:29.35 Keenan Johnson
33.  1:31.32 typo56
34.  1:32.37 Legomanz
35.  1:32.50 aaron paskow
36.  1:32.63 pjk
37.  1:32.89 Luke Garrett
38.  1:33.87 V.Kochergin
39.  1:34.24 Sowrduk
40.  1:35.35 HendrikW
41.  1:35.47 Michael DeLaRosa
42.  1:35.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  1:36.14 yudo.r
44.  1:36.79 yjko
45.  1:37.25 Ontricus
46.  1:37.67 PotatoesAreUs
47.  1:37.97 Dylan Swarts
48.  1:38.55 Zeke Mackay
49.  1:38.59 Kerry_Creech
50.  1:38.88 Glomnipotent
51.  1:40.18 BradyCubes08
52.  1:40.65 VJW
53.  1:43.15 NathanaelCubes
54.  1:43.88 riz3ndrr
55.  1:46.13 BleachedTurtle
56.  1:49.28 swankfukinc
57.  1:50.23 Sub1Hour
58.  1:50.74 Casper A.
59.  1:50.98 Liam Wadek
60.  1:51.48 BiscutDNF
61.  1:52.51 2016LAIL01
62.  1:53.58 whatshisbucket
63.  1:56.46 MattP98
64.  1:56.86 CaptainCuber
65.  1:57.35 Rollercoasterben
66.  1:58.58 Doglover2140
67.  2:02.06 DesertWolf
68.  2:03.30 SpeedCubeReview
69.  2:03.91 Infraredlizards
70.  2:06.31 brad711
71.  2:08.06 John Benwell
72.  2:10.75 topppits
73.  2:12.57 Nayano
74.  2:13.72 Alpha cuber
75.  2:13.73 d2polld
76.  2:16.38 UnknownCanvas
77.  2:17.04 VIBE_ZT
78.  2:24.84 Cooki348
79.  2:25.13 One Wheel
80.  2:25.42 Isaac Latta
81.  2:25.47 Mike Hughey
82.  2:28.56 theos
83.  2:31.09 Jmuncuber
84.  2:38.02 InlandEmpireCuber
85.  2:40.37 Petri Krzywacki
86.  2:54.57 CubingCrazy
87.  2:55.89 Koen van Aller
88.  3:09.87 Bubbagrub
89.  3:17.00 PingPongCuber
90.  3:21.22 Kal-Flo
91.  3:26.96 speedcube.insta
92.  3:48.62 Julio974
93.  3:59.15 MatsBergsten
94.  7:46.70 Wabbly
95.  DNF cuber-26
95.  DNF tigermaxi


*6x6x6*(40)
1.  1:53.91 Sean Hartman
2.  1:56.86 Jscuber
3.  1:57.69 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:00.96 Laura
5.  2:01.09 Wilhelm
6.  2:01.93 Tristan Chua Yong
7.  2:01.99 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  2:05.51 ichcubegern
9.  2:08.65 JackPfeifer
10.  2:15.45 arquillian
11.  2:15.65 jihu1011
12.  2:16.51 OriginalUsername
13.  2:16.65 tJardigradHe
14.  2:23.83 Keroma12
15.  2:29.67 xyzzy
16.  2:41.47 João Vinicius
17.  2:43.67 PotatoesAreUs
18.  2:57.90 typo56
19.  2:58.84 Kerry_Creech
20.  3:03.80 abunickabhi
21.  3:16.52 Sub1Hour
22.  3:18.53 swankfukinc
23.  3:27.53 YoniStrass
24.  3:31.98 BleachedTurtle
25.  3:33.83 Liam Wadek
26.  3:46.10 VJW
27.  3:49.10 whatshisbucket
28.  3:49.20 UnknownCanvas
29.  3:50.29 HendrikW
30.  3:55.46 John Benwell
31.  4:03.48 Antto Pitkänen
32.  4:11.60 CaptainCuber
33.  4:12.49 Mike Hughey
34.  4:19.15 One Wheel
35.  4:26.56 Doglover2140
36.  4:43.05 theos
37.  4:45.97 DesertWolf
38.  5:13.83 Rollercoasterben
39.  5:30.57 Petri Krzywacki
40.  7:04.31 MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(32)
1.  2:39.91 Sean Hartman
2.  2:41.54 jancsi02
3.  2:56.28 Wilhelm


Spoiler



4.  2:56.63 ichcubegern
5.  3:00.67 Shadowjockey
6.  3:06.99 Laura
7.  3:09.98 JackPfeifer
8.  3:11.21 arquillian
9.  3:28.72 tJardigradHe
10.  3:30.56 OriginalUsername
11.  3:41.33 xyzzy
12.  3:48.31 Coinman_
13.  3:52.35 Keroma12
14.  4:21.23 Kerry_Creech
15.  4:27.95 BleachedTurtle
16.  4:28.28 PotatoesAreUs
17.  4:29.78 abunickabhi
18.  4:33.46 typo56
19.  4:53.38 João Vinicius
20.  5:00.50 swankfukinc
21.  5:05.80 Legomanz
22.  5:19.57 Liam Wadek
23.  6:22.83 John Benwell
24.  6:24.01 CaptainCuber
25.  6:29.11 Mike Hughey
26.  6:40.97 VIBE_ZT
27.  7:06.17 One Wheel
28.  7:08.27 theos
29.  7:40.61 DesertWolf
30.  9:13.32 Petri Krzywacki
31.  DNF UnknownCanvas
31.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(66)
1.  4.52 Alexis1011
2.  4.99 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  5.35 zhangcy


Spoiler



4.  5.40 asacuber
5.  5.89 ExultantCarn
6.  6.22 Turbo TPS
7.  6.64 SpiFunTastic
8.  6.86 Sean Hartman
9.  6.99 turtwig
10.  7.01 OriginalUsername
11.  7.18 arquillian
12.  7.83 dat1asiandude
13.  8.37 NathanaelCubes
14.  9.92 Cubeology
15.  9.99 Jscuber
16.  10.25 Angry_Mob
17.  11.38 aaron paskow
18.  11.45 Sowrduk
19.  12.35 DesertWolf
20.  12.93 yjko
21.  13.90 JackPfeifer
22.  14.00 abunickabhi
23.  14.08 dhafin
24.  14.85 TipsterTrickster
25.  14.90 2017LAMB06
26.  14.99 typo56
27.  17.21 Shadowjockey
28.  17.63 Mike Hughey
29.  17.67 Dylan Swarts
30.  18.18 Keroma12
31.  18.67 MatsBergsten
32.  18.83 MattP98
33.  20.72 Kerry_Creech
34.  22.01 MartinN13
35.  22.70 Cooki348
36.  23.35 Glomnipotent
37.  23.39 BiscutDNF
38.  25.34 Axepick06
39.  28.63 Nikhil Soares
40.  32.92 Doglover2140
41.  33.29 PotatoesAreUs
42.  34.04 cuberkid10
43.  36.67 EJCubed
44.  37.80 Alpha cuber
45.  40.26 John Benwell
46.  40.91 whatshisbucket
47.  41.97 riz3ndrr
48.  42.65 Bogdan
49.  43.20 Rollercoasterben
50.  46.26 MrKuba600
51.  51.17 Myko
52.  1:00.65 Wabbly
53.  1:01.63 Wilhelm
54.  1:09.97 Kal-Flo
55.  1:16.86 Jacck
56.  1:18.07 Trig0n
57.  1:22.33 theos
58.  1:22.44 PingPongCuber
59.  1:31.84 Cubinwitdapizza
60.  1:56.97 [email protected]
61.  DNF CubingCrazy
61.  DNF d2polld
61.  DNF wearephamily1719
61.  DNF ichcubegern
61.  DNF Billybong378
61.  DNF Guilhermehrc


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(47)
1.  22.08 sigalig
2.  24.87 Andrew_Rizo
3.  25.56 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  26.46 ican97
5.  32.43 abunickabhi
6.  35.90 yjko
7.  37.69 typo56
8.  38.86 dhafin
9.  40.08 dat1asiandude
10.  40.62 NathanaelCubes
11.  50.20 leudcfa
12.  51.00 Keroma12
13.  52.40 Sameer Aggarwal
14.  1:03.08 Sean Hartman
15.  1:05.69 MattP98
16.  1:06.30 BiscutDNF
17.  1:07.87 bilbo07
18.  1:09.34 MatsBergsten
19.  1:09.53 Dylan Swarts
20.  1:15.79 Zeke Mackay
21.  1:23.15 Nikhil Soares
22.  1:26.52 Mike Hughey
23.  1:29.03 Glomnipotent
24.  1:40.88 brad711
25.  1:45.43 elimescube
26.  1:53.14 Laura
27.  1:53.40 Cooki348
28.  2:00.04 DesertWolf
29.  2:10.59 PotatoesAreUs
30.  2:12.82 topppits
31.  2:14.40 buzzteam4
32.  2:18.82 Kerry_Creech
33.  2:22.10 whatshisbucket
34.  2:48.74 Jacck
35.  3:18.22 theos
36.  3:47.61 Casper A.
37.  3:51.58 Rollercoasterben
38.  8:06.94 PingPongCuber
39.  DNF JackPfeifer
39.  DNF cuberkid10
39.  DNF d2polld
39.  DNF revaldoah
39.  DNF LambdaPi
39.  DNF ichcubegern
39.  DNF John Benwell
39.  DNF Wilhelm
39.  DNF Myko


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(21)
1.  2:23.17 bilbo07
2.  3:40.63 arquillian
3.  3:47.81 typo56


Spoiler



4.  3:49.82 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  4:13.69 Sean Hartman
6.  5:17.32 Mike Hughey
7.  6:07.84 MatsBergsten
8.  7:54.43 BiscutDNF
9.  8:32.58 Jacck
10.  9:17.85 brad711
11.  9:45.39 topppits
12.  13:46.73 DesertWolf
13.  DNF theos
13.  DNF abunickabhi
13.  DNF sigalig
13.  DNF Keroma12
13.  DNF leudcfa
13.  DNF Laura
13.  DNF dhafin
13.  DNF NathanaelCubes
13.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  9:29.24 typo56
2.  12:36.34 Sean Hartman
3.  13:31.12 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  14:00.84 MatsBergsten
5.  15:58.98 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  17:32.42 Jacck
7.  DNF sigalig
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts
7.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  35:36.34 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Mike Hughey
2.  DNF Dylan Swarts

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(23)
1.  13/13 16:39 arquillian
2.  21/29 56:01 Keroma12
3.  14/16 56:17 Mike Hughey


Spoiler



4.  14/17 60:00 Sean Hartman
5.  9/9 44:01 Cuberstache
6.  17/25 54:50 typo56
7.  15/21 60:00 Keenan Johnson
8.  6/6 9:17 bilbo07
9.  6/7 34:41 MatsBergsten
10.  4/4 15:58 Jacck
11.  9/14 42:11 Dylan Swarts
12.  3/3 6:09 Sameer Aggarwal
13.  8/13 57:02 M O
14.  2/2 1:38 abunickabhi
15.  2/2 6:52 PotatoesAreUs
16.  2/2 10:08 theos
17.  4/6 17:56 dhafin
18.  3/5 21:03 DesertWolf
19.  4/8 44:29 BiscutDNF
20.  0/3 29:42 d2polld
20.  2/6 50:08 Doglover2140
20.  0/2 20:00 PingPongCuber
20.  1/2 19:58 Myko


*3x3x3 one-handed*(122)
1.  12.34 Jscuber
2.  13.83 Luke Garrett
3.  13.87 Nihahhat


Spoiler



4.  14.04 Sean Hartman
5.  14.10 2016LAIL01
6.  14.46 jancsi02
7.  14.58 tJardigradHe
8.  14.61 JackPfeifer
9.  14.76 dat1asiandude
10.  14.89 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  15.03 thecubingwizard
12.  15.07 2017LAMB06
13.  15.20 OriginalUsername
14.  15.33 ichcubegern
15.  15.35 GenTheThief
16.  15.88 PokeCubes
17.  16.00 typo56
18.  16.16 cuberkid10
19.  16.29 arquillian
20.  16.36 Cheng
21.  16.93 Tristan Chua Yong
22.  16.98 Laura
23.  17.12 Nikhil Soares
24.  17.29 MrKuba600
25.  17.41 zhata
26.  17.52 turtwig
27.  17.54 BradenTheMagician
28.  17.77 Wilhelm
29.  17.84 xyzzy
29.  17.84 NathanaelCubes
31.  17.97 riz3ndrr
32.  18.09 CubingwithChris
33.  18.16 [email protected]
34.  18.45 Toothcraver55
35.  18.78 ARandomCuber
36.  18.97 Coinman_
37.  18.99 Metallic Silver
38.  19.13 Kerry_Creech
39.  19.16 begiuli65
40.  19.17 Shadowjockey
41.  19.19 Zeke Mackay
42.  19.39 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  19.99 aaron paskow
44.  20.81 Ontricus
45.  21.06 abunickabhi
46.  21.90 leudcfa
47.  22.56 MCuber
48.  22.65 BiscutDNF
49.  22.69 danvie
50.  23.11 yjko
51.  23.24 Michael DeLaRosa
52.  23.57 V.Kochergin
53.  23.59 Cuber2113
54.  24.38 Cooki348
55.  24.55 MartinN13
56.  24.56 HendrikW
57.  24.63 2018JAIN01
58.  25.38 ChacheeC
58.  25.38 Antto Pitkänen
60.  25.92 trav1
60.  25.92 Cubeology
62.  26.03 NoProblemCubing
63.  26.26 revaldoah
64.  26.57 João Vinicius
65.  26.58 OwenB
66.  26.88 tigermaxi
67.  26.96 Turbo TPS
68.  27.12 speedcube.insta
69.  27.26 Bogdan
70.  27.39 Keroma12
71.  28.22 swankfukinc
72.  28.38 Glomnipotent
73.  28.51 Angry_Mob
74.  28.57 Cuz Red
75.  28.84 yudo.r
76.  29.00 MattP98
77.  29.22 Dylan Swarts
78.  29.97 Liam Wadek
79.  30.09 InlandEmpireCuber
80.  30.37 DGCubes
81.  30.60 d2polld
82.  30.82 Petri Krzywacki
83.  30.90 brad711
84.  31.61 TheNoobCuber
85.  32.16 SpeedCubeReview
86.  32.24 Alexis1011
87.  32.74 Parke187
88.  32.97 Axepick06
89.  33.68 PotatoesAreUs
90.  34.94 Doglover2140
91.  35.05 KingCobble29
92.  35.12 Rollercoasterben
93.  35.13 Julio974
94.  35.68 DesertWolf
95.  36.63 Isaac Latta
96.  38.13 John Benwell
96.  38.13 SpiFunTastic
98.  38.22 Guilhermehrc
99.  38.61 Michael123
100.  38.68 Bubbagrub
101.  39.10 Casper A.
102.  39.12 whatshisbucket
103.  39.41 Koen van Aller
104.  40.14 Mike Hughey
105.  40.41 [email protected]
106.  41.08 UnknownCanvas
107.  41.41 CaptainCuber
108.  42.05 Immolated-Marmoset
109.  42.67 VIBE_ZT
110.  43.10 BleachedTurtle
111.  50.38 Rocketcubing
112.  51.85 Billybong378
113.  53.81 Jmuncuber
114.  57.42 PingPongCuber
115.  1:00.38 [email protected]
116.  1:00.68 ABadRubiksSolver
117.  1:03.21 Wabbly
118.  1:06.01 Nayano
119.  1:07.48 Kal-Flo
120.  1:32.78 Myko
121.  1:37.68 theos
122.  DNF JC Cuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(20)
1.  31.30 tJardigradHe
2.  36.80 Luke Garrett
3.  37.89 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  41.29 V.Kochergin
5.  45.91 Zeke Mackay
6.  48.86 Sean Hartman
7.  57.73 arquillian
8.  1:02.10 DesertWolf
9.  1:14.55 Kerry_Creech
10.  1:18.25 Bubbagrub
11.  1:24.22 Wilhelm
12.  1:24.92 JackPfeifer
13.  1:31.02 Mike Hughey
14.  1:48.74 ichcubegern
15.  2:04.52 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  2:19.25 typo56
17.  2:38.05 Parke187
18.  3:12.94 BiscutDNF
19.  DNF Tristan Chua Yong
19.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(26)
1.  25.66 CubingwithChris
2.  36.49 arquillian
3.  38.63 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  40.60 speedcube.insta
5.  44.54 Cheng
6.  51.62 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  52.21 Zeke Mackay
8.  52.92 Shadowjockey
9.  57.13 whatshisbucket
10.  1:00.63 abunickabhi
11.  1:04.04 Turbo TPS
12.  1:09.48 Mike Hughey
13.  1:15.15 Wilhelm
14.  1:21.80 Sean Hartman
15.  1:40.65 Cooki348
16.  1:43.03 BiscutDNF
17.  1:48.90 theos
18.  1:58.50 DesertWolf
19.  2:37.43 Julio974
20.  2:46.63 CaptainCuber
21.  2:50.54 Ian Pang
22.  3:17.10 JackPfeifer
23.  3:46.33 KingCobble29
24.  DNF dhafin
24.  DNF BleachedTurtle
24.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(35)
1.  23.00 (22, 21, 26) Teh Keng Foo
1.  23.00 (25, 22, 22) Tommy Kiprillis
3.  24.33 (26, 25, 22) WoowyBaby


Spoiler



4.  27.67 (26, 29, 28) xyzzy
5.  28.00 (30, 28, 26) Kit Clement
5.  28.00 (28, 26, 30) theos
7.  28.67 (33, 23, 30) Theo Leinad
8.  29.00 (24, 32, 31) SpeedCubeReview
8.  29.00 (28, 33, 26) asacuber
8.  29.00 (30, 26, 31) Bubbagrub
8.  29.00 (31, 29, 27) brad711
8.  29.00 (29, 30, 28) Shadowjockey
13.  29.67 (33, 25, 31) arquillian
13.  29.67 (30, 29, 30) Sean Hartman
15.  30.00 (28, 30, 32) Sameer Aggarwal
16.  31.00 (33, 28, 32) Bogdan
17.  34.00 (40, 32, 30) Mike Hughey
18.  37.33 (38, 35, 39) jancsi02
19.  39.67 (34, 41, 44) tJardigradHe
20.  53.67 (57, 46, 58) Koen van Aller
21.  56.00 (54, 52, 62) Myko
22.  DNF (DNF, 27, 25) Jacck
22.  DNF (DNF, 27, 26) TipsterTrickster
22.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TommyC
22.  DNF (33, 30, DNS) LambdaPi
22.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) Keroma12
22.  DNF (DNF, 45, 32) Kerry_Creech
22.  DNF (33, DNS, DNS) Cuberstache
22.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) revaldoah
22.  DNF (45, 39, DNF) JackPfeifer
22.  DNF (48, 47, DNS) KingCobble29
22.  DNF (63, DNF, 66) Wabbly
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Doglover2140
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) meskelto
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) BradenTheMagician


*2-3-4 Relay*(84)
1.  38.43 dat1asiandude
2.  39.89 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  43.33 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  46.64 jancsi02
5.  47.29 Jscuber
6.  47.96 JackPfeifer
7.  48.13 Shadowjockey
8.  50.04 Luke Garrett
9.  50.19 Nikhil Soares
10.  50.46 Kerry_Creech
11.  50.78 tJardigradHe
12.  51.32 Elf
13.  51.99 OriginalUsername
14.  52.01 PokeCubes
15.  52.09 turtwig
16.  53.30 Sean Hartman
17.  54.61 MCuber
18.  55.73 Wilhelm
19.  55.90 riz3ndrr
20.  56.88 Michael DeLaRosa
21.  57.35 Nihahhat
22.  57.77 CubingwithChris
23.  1:00.02 typo56
24.  1:00.13 Laura
25.  1:01.08 Zeke Mackay
26.  1:01.70 [email protected]
27.  1:02.81 begiuli65
28.  1:03.17 ichcubegern
29.  1:03.33 Cheng
30.  1:04.36 cuber-26
31.  1:04.70 BradenTheMagician
32.  1:04.93 arquillian
33.  1:05.08 yjko
34.  1:09.00 Keroma12
35.  1:09.27 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  1:10.02 abunickabhi
37.  1:13.69 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  1:14.57 whatshisbucket
39.  1:15.93 zhata
40.  1:16.07 swankfukinc
41.  1:16.14 ChacheeC
42.  1:16.82 PotatoesAreUs
43.  1:17.18 UnknownCanvas
44.  1:20.20 Isaac Latta
45.  1:20.93 Liam Wadek
46.  1:23.04 Turbo TPS
47.  1:23.74 BleachedTurtle
48.  1:24.68 speedcube.insta
49.  1:25.53 yudo.r
50.  1:26.55 HendrikW
51.  1:27.45 Doglover2140
52.  1:29.03 VJW
53.  1:29.25 John Benwell
54.  1:29.80 DesertWolf
55.  1:29.83 Julio974
56.  1:30.09 Infraredlizards
57.  1:31.70 dhafin
58.  1:34.30 CaptainCuber
59.  1:34.80 Koen van Aller
60.  1:35.59 Bogdan
61.  1:35.83 Mike Hughey
62.  1:37.18 d2polld
63.  1:37.46 Rollercoasterben
64.  1:42.96 cytokid101
65.  1:51.98 Ian Pang
66.  1:56.48 Cubinwitdapizza
67.  1:57.48 KingCobble29
68.  2:04.79 Petri Krzywacki
69.  2:05.34 Alpha cuber
70.  2:05.77 CubingCrazy
71.  2:05.95 Billybong378
72.  2:10.34 theos
73.  2:11.62 One Wheel
74.  2:17.95 Brayden Adams
75.  2:19.66 [email protected]
76.  2:19.97 Kal-Flo
77.  2:25.31 PingPongCuber
78.  2:27.68 Jacck
79.  2:35.91 Wabbly
80.  3:01.55 Jonasrox09
81.  3:11.89 MatsBergsten
82.  3:44.78 UnknownCuber
83.  5:24.97 Codanovia
84.  DNF BiscutDNF


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(48)
1.  1:43.56 cuberkid10
2.  1:47.35 tJardigradHe
3.  1:51.16 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  1:54.08 Sean Hartman
5.  1:55.21 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  2:04.23 Wilhelm
7.  2:04.41 OriginalUsername
8.  2:04.96 JackPfeifer
9.  2:06.76 Jscuber
10.  2:10.49 arquillian
11.  2:17.94 typo56
12.  2:19.15 Zeke Mackay
13.  2:21.79 Michael DeLaRosa
14.  2:25.74 [email protected]
15.  2:27.98 MCuber
16.  2:33.66 turtwig
17.  2:35.98 ichcubegern
18.  2:38.89 Keroma12
19.  2:39.75 Kerry_Creech
20.  2:41.99 yjko
21.  2:43.65 HendrikW
22.  2:45.77 yudo.r
23.  2:50.80 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  2:51.02 riz3ndrr
25.  2:55.77 BleachedTurtle
26.  2:58.18 PotatoesAreUs
27.  3:06.56 abunickabhi
28.  3:12.09 whatshisbucket
29.  3:27.37 BiscutDNF
30.  3:31.49 DesertWolf
31.  3:33.04 UnknownCanvas
32.  3:36.43 Doglover2140
33.  3:41.70 Rollercoasterben
34.  3:42.06 John Benwell
35.  3:46.07 CaptainCuber
36.  4:05.21 One Wheel
37.  4:14.90 d2polld
38.  4:15.85 Mike Hughey
39.  4:23.75 Koen van Aller
40.  4:25.02 InlandEmpireCuber
41.  4:27.41 theos
42.  4:29.33 Petri Krzywacki
43.  4:37.81 Julio974
44.  5:01.21 JC Cuber
45.  5:02.11 speedcube.insta
46.  5:24.54 PingPongCuber
47.  8:53.68 MatsBergsten
48.  14:55.90 Codanovia


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(18)
1.  4:16.60 ichcubegern
2.  4:17.59 tJardigradHe
3.  4:19.28 arquillian
3.  4:19.28 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



5.  4:20.46 Shadowjockey
6.  5:11.69 Keroma12
7.  5:34.61 typo56
8.  5:54.20 PotatoesAreUs
9.  6:07.57 abunickabhi
10.  6:11.63 Kerry_Creech
11.  7:35.85 whatshisbucket
12.  7:41.22 UnknownCanvas
13.  7:42.90 CaptainCuber
14.  8:35.78 One Wheel
15.  8:44.69 theos
16.  9:14.71 Mike Hughey
17.  10:04.66 Petri Krzywacki
18.  10:08.75 InlandEmpireCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  7:05.03 Shadowjockey
2.  7:16.16 Laura
3.  7:29.45 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:49.33 tJardigradHe
5.  7:55.28 OriginalUsername
6.  8:30.88 arquillian
7.  8:42.86 Keroma12
8.  9:46.31 typo56
9.  10:23.99 PotatoesAreUs
10.  10:37.83 abunickabhi
11.  12:51.12 CaptainCuber
12.  13:45.30 UnknownCanvas
13.  14:36.29 Mike Hughey
14.  14:47.04 One Wheel
15.  14:48.07 John Benwell
16.  17:30.42 theos
17.  19:57.36 Petri Krzywacki
18.  DNF Kerry_Creech


*Clock*(46)
1.  4.42 jaysammey777
2.  4.74 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.33 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  5.44 Kerry_Creech
5.  5.66 TommyC
6.  6.87 PotatoesAreUs
7.  7.34 Sean Hartman
8.  7.36 dat1asiandude
9.  7.58 MartinN13
10.  7.68 Wilhelm
11.  8.08 Rollercoasterben
12.  8.13 Laura
13.  8.25 MCuber
14.  8.35 cuberkid10
15.  8.38 arquillian
16.  8.71 Cubeology
17.  8.91 MattP98
18.  9.09 trav1
19.  9.16 Nihahhat
20.  9.84 typo56
21.  9.90 BradenTheMagician
22.  10.00 Shadowjockey
23.  10.07 DesertWolf
24.  10.29 2017LAMB06
25.  10.40 tJardigradHe
26.  10.64 OriginalUsername
27.  10.65 Luke Garrett
28.  10.81 JackPfeifer
29.  11.49 InlandEmpireCuber
30.  11.83 NathanaelCubes
31.  12.44 GTGil
32.  13.30 ichcubegern
33.  13.69 PokeCubes
34.  14.37 Nikhil Soares
35.  14.47 Liam Wadek
36.  15.55 revaldoah
37.  16.71 Bubbagrub
38.  16.74 Antto Pitkänen
39.  16.97 Mike Hughey
40.  27.02 V.Kochergin
41.  28.87 tigermaxi
42.  30.63 Julio974
43.  30.80 Alpha cuber
44.  31.46 Koen van Aller
45.  34.84 [email protected]
46.  40.93 UnknownCuber


*Megaminx*(45)
1.  53.53 Laura
2.  54.62 arquillian
3.  56.67 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  56.95 Sean Hartman
5.  57.43 dat1asiandude
6.  59.94 whatshisbucket
7.  1:00.47 JackPfeifer
8.  1:01.86 OriginalUsername
9.  1:06.95 MrKuba600
10.  1:08.84 PokeCubes
11.  1:10.77 Wilhelm
12.  1:11.33 V.Kochergin
13.  1:11.53 ichcubegern
14.  1:13.12 Shadowjockey
15.  1:17.01 trav1
16.  1:18.14 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:24.00 2016LAIL01
18.  1:24.03 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:24.48 Fred Lang
20.  1:28.48 Keroma12
21.  1:29.76 typo56
22.  1:35.17 Cuz Red
23.  1:39.98 BleachedTurtle
24.  1:45.28 Kerry_Creech
25.  1:45.72 abunickabhi
26.  1:46.41 Cooki348
27.  1:49.31 PotatoesAreUs
28.  1:50.14 MattP98
29.  1:52.33 HendrikW
30.  1:54.46 DesertWolf
31.  2:08.59 Sub1Hour
32.  2:18.53 InlandEmpireCuber
33.  2:19.65 Turbo TPS
34.  2:23.20 Julio974
35.  2:23.37 Mike Hughey
36.  2:25.79 Liam Wadek
37.  2:33.99 Petri Krzywacki
38.  2:34.52 PingPongCuber
39.  2:42.51 UnknownCanvas
40.  2:44.35 [email protected]
41.  2:55.64 theos
42.  3:00.20 Koen van Aller
43.  3:11.55 Myko
44.  DNF d2polld
44.  DNF MCuber


*Pyraminx*(129)
1.  1.95 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  2.04 tJardigradHe
3.  2.17 aaron paskow


Spoiler



4.  2.33 Kerry_Creech
5.  2.43 MrKuba600
6.  2.45 Pyra42
6.  2.45 NoProblemCubing
8.  2.52 JMHCubed
9.  2.54 Ontricus
10.  2.64 Alexis1011
11.  2.66 Nikhil Soares
12.  2.68 Ghost Cuber
12.  2.68 dat1asiandude
14.  2.77 JackPfeifer
15.  2.82 Cooki348
16.  2.83 KingCobble29
17.  2.85 2016LAIL01
18.  2.90 Chris Van Der Brink
18.  2.90 Cubeology
20.  2.95 Toothcraver55
21.  2.99 BradenTheMagician
22.  3.16 DGCubes
23.  3.22 TipsterTrickster
24.  3.25 MartinN13
25.  3.35 asacuber
26.  3.41 Sean Hartman
27.  3.43 MCuber
28.  3.57 JakubDrobny
29.  3.68 SpiFunTastic
30.  4.00 Cheng
31.  4.04 BradyCubes08
32.  4.31 whatshisbucket
33.  4.39 OriginalUsername
34.  4.59 Cuz Red
35.  4.61 NathanaelCubes
36.  4.64 RileyN23
37.  4.69 UnknownCanvas
38.  4.78 Luke Garrett
39.  4.84 CaptainCuber
40.  4.86 Zeke Mackay
41.  4.88 Shadowjockey
41.  4.88 typo56
43.  4.90 V.Kochergin
44.  4.92 ichcubegern
45.  4.98 João Vinicius
46.  5.00 arquillian
47.  5.06 Coneman
48.  5.08 PokeCubes
49.  5.09 Parke187
50.  5.10 leudcfa
51.  5.11 cuber-26
51.  5.11 trav1
53.  5.16 CubingwithChris
54.  5.18 GTGil
55.  5.21 begiuli65
56.  5.38 Liam Wadek
57.  5.41 yudo.r
58.  5.43 Legomanz
59.  5.47 riz3ndrr
60.  5.48 EJCubed
61.  5.51 Nihahhat
62.  5.61 BleachedTurtle
62.  5.61 cuberkid10
64.  5.62 Wilhelm
65.  5.71 OwenB
66.  5.72 jancsi02
67.  5.77 VIBE_ZT
68.  5.87 tigermaxi
69.  5.90 2017LAMB06
70.  5.95 Rollercoasterben
71.  6.17 Antto Pitkänen
72.  6.21 InlandEmpireCuber
73.  6.24 Infraredlizards
74.  6.26 DesertWolf
75.  6.33 Isaac Latta
76.  6.34 Manatee 10235
77.  6.54 zhata
78.  6.75 Immolated-Marmoset
78.  6.75 VJW
80.  6.76 ExultantCarn
81.  6.93 Koen van Aller
82.  6.94 Sub1Hour
83.  6.95 Julio974
84.  6.99 Edcubes13
85.  7.05 MattP98
86.  7.11 Laura
87.  7.15 Aleksandar Dukleski
88.  7.27 2018JAIN01
89.  7.28 ChacheeC
90.  7.44 weatherman223
91.  7.45 Alpha cuber
92.  7.56 MJCuber05
93.  7.62 abunickabhi
94.  7.64 theos
95.  7.67 ABadRubiksSolver
96.  7.73 Brayden Adams
97.  8.09 Angry_Mob
98.  8.20 buzzteam4
99.  8.22 PingPongCuber
100.  8.25 Turbo TPS
101.  8.57 Casper A.
102.  8.61 BiscutDNF
103.  8.75 Doglover2140
104.  8.76 Keroma12
105.  8.79 [email protected]
106.  8.83 topppits
106.  8.83 UnknownCuber
108.  8.87 wearephamily1719
109.  8.96 d2polld
110.  9.20 Bogdan
111.  9.26 Rocketcubing
112.  9.39 brad711
113.  9.71 Jonasrox09
114.  9.91 Mike Hughey
115.  11.42 Wabbly
116.  11.44 PotatoesAreUs
117.  11.51 Thrasher989
118.  12.32 [email protected]
119.  12.74 Nayano
120.  12.83 Quber43
121.  14.10 Kal-Flo
122.  14.12 speedcube.insta
123.  14.47 Ian Pang
124.  14.89 ShadowPrince79
125.  15.77 Myko
126.  15.82 Jacck
127.  16.31 Cubinwitdapizza
128.  18.73 HendrikW
129.  28.47 Codanovia


*Square-1*(86)
1.  8.83 PokeCubes
2.  8.84 David ep
3.  9.02 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  10.15 dat1asiandude
5.  10.17 Shadowjockey
6.  11.82 GTGil
7.  11.85 BradyCubes08
8.  12.21 Sowrduk
9.  12.65 Sameer Aggarwal
10.  13.02 Zeke Mackay
10.  13.02 Zach Clark
12.  13.08 cuberkid10
13.  13.71 TipsterTrickster
14.  13.79 arquillian
15.  13.82 tJardigradHe
16.  14.60 MCuber
17.  14.81 BradenTheMagician
18.  15.05 Kerry_Creech
19.  15.09 Cubeology
20.  15.29 trav1
21.  15.35 JakubDrobny
22.  15.47 typo56
23.  15.60 Wilhelm
24.  15.64 Rollercoasterben
25.  15.70 DesertWolf
26.  15.98 RileyN23
27.  16.04 [email protected]
28.  16.15 leudcfa
29.  17.50 MrKuba600
30.  17.67 Luke Garrett
31.  17.86 ichcubegern
32.  18.36 OriginalUsername
33.  18.78 Nihahhat
34.  18.89 Sean Hartman
35.  19.43 ExultantCarn
36.  19.84 riz3ndrr
37.  19.98 OwenB
38.  20.21 zhangcy
39.  20.34 Sub1Hour
40.  20.52 MattP98
41.  21.25 Nikhil Soares
42.  22.03 CubingwithChris
43.  22.79 Antto Pitkänen
44.  23.38 João Vinicius
45.  24.28 Trig0n
46.  25.17 VJW
47.  26.24 Laura
48.  26.30 weatherman223
49.  26.38 jancsi02
50.  26.41 Infraredlizards
51.  27.00 Immolated-Marmoset
52.  27.06 whatshisbucket
53.  28.03 VIBE_ZT
54.  28.33 Ontricus
55.  28.40 NathanaelCubes
56.  28.96 2016LAIL01
57.  29.53 bennettstouder
58.  31.72 buzzteam4
59.  32.65 Schmizee
60.  33.33 EJCubed
61.  33.40 theos
62.  33.72 Toothcraver55
63.  34.86 Doglover2140
64.  36.33 Julio974
65.  39.11 BleachedTurtle
66.  40.27 Manatee 10235
67.  42.61 PingPongCuber
68.  44.37 BiscutDNF
69.  45.35 Mike Hughey
70.  45.40 Turbo TPS
71.  45.61 Bogdan
72.  50.80 PotatoesAreUs
73.  50.95 Alpha cuber
74.  55.39 Keroma12
75.  55.86 Ian Pang
76.  56.03 Liam Wadek
77.  56.04 SpiFunTastic
78.  58.51 Koen van Aller
79.  1:02.85 UnknownCuber
80.  1:04.65 InlandEmpireCuber
81.  1:04.78 Cubinwitdapizza
82.  1:10.15 Jacck
83.  1:14.90 CaptainCuber
84.  1:19.58 2018JAIN01
85.  1:42.45 [email protected]
86.  4:08.08 MJCuber05


*Skewb*(116)
1.  1.87 Cubeology
2.  2.54 TipsterTrickster
3.  2.74 asacuber
3.  2.74 johnstond


Spoiler



5.  2.88 BrianJ
6.  2.98 RileyN23
7.  3.00 BradyCubes08
8.  3.23 JMHCubed
9.  3.25 sascholeks
10.  3.35 riz3ndrr
11.  3.37 MrKuba600
12.  3.40 Color Cuber
13.  3.41 tJardigradHe
14.  3.58 [email protected]
15.  3.63 dat1asiandude
16.  3.65 JackPfeifer
16.  3.65 Coneman
18.  3.78 Nihahhat
19.  3.87 João Vinicius
20.  4.15 Sean Hartman
21.  4.16 Legomanz
22.  4.26 MattP98
23.  4.29 Antto Pitkänen
23.  4.29 aaron paskow
25.  4.31 OriginalUsername
26.  4.34 CubingwithChris
27.  4.35 Wilhelm
28.  4.37 2016LAIL01
29.  4.47 weatherman223
29.  4.47 typo56
29.  4.47 trav1
32.  4.50 Sameer Aggarwal
33.  4.60 VIBE_ZT
34.  4.61 Toothcraver55
35.  4.63 tigermaxi
36.  4.67 Nikhil Soares
37.  4.68 NathanaelCubes
38.  4.74 Trig0n
39.  4.75 Metallic Silver
39.  4.75 MCuber
41.  4.81 Alpha cuber
42.  4.82 Isaac Latta
43.  5.00 arquillian
44.  5.09 EJCubed
45.  5.15 ichcubegern
46.  5.17 Luke Garrett
47.  5.21 Shadowjockey
48.  5.37 yudo.r
49.  5.40 DesertWolf
50.  5.45 V.Kochergin
51.  5.59 Kerry_Creech
52.  5.63 Laura
53.  5.69 BradenTheMagician
54.  5.83 PokeCubes
55.  5.90 Rollercoasterben
56.  5.98 Julio974
57.  6.01 leudcfa
58.  6.05 JakubDrobny
59.  6.14 cuberkid10
60.  6.21 Sowrduk
61.  6.25 Immolated-Marmoset
62.  6.37 BiscutDNF
63.  6.44 MartinN13
64.  6.60 Sub1Hour
65.  6.89 Bubbagrub
66.  6.98 Alexis1011
67.  7.09 d2polld
68.  7.24 whatshisbucket
69.  7.53 Keroma12
70.  7.74 capcubeing
71.  7.81 GTGil
72.  7.83 PotatoesAreUs
73.  7.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
74.  8.16 Parke187
75.  8.33 BleachedTurtle
76.  8.42 ExultantCarn
77.  8.43 Quber43
78.  8.48 InlandEmpireCuber
79.  8.67 ChacheeC
80.  8.86 CaptainCuber
81.  9.19 2018JAIN01
82.  9.29 Infraredlizards
83.  9.38 Bogdan
84.  9.63 MJCuber05
85.  9.88 Manatee 10235
86.  9.92 ABadRubiksSolver
87.  9.94 OwenB
88.  10.03 dhafin
89.  10.21 Cheng
90.  10.34 SpiFunTastic
91.  10.53 Cuz Red
92.  10.83 Ontricus
93.  10.99 Nayano
94.  11.17 abunickabhi
95.  11.31 jancsi02
96.  11.46 Cooki348
97.  11.70 theos
98.  12.00 Koen van Aller
99.  12.25 Turbo TPS
100.  12.29 topppits
101.  12.49 Mike Hughey
102.  13.39 UnknownCanvas
103.  13.45 begiuli65
103.  13.45 PingPongCuber
105.  14.24 Rocketcubing
106.  14.53 Liam Wadek
107.  15.32 UnknownCuber
108.  16.07 [email protected]
109.  16.56 Jonasrox09
110.  16.69 Cubinwitdapizza
111.  17.48 Jacck
112.  18.65 Brayden Adams
113.  20.01 Doglover2140
114.  22.90 LambdaPi
115.  37.23 Myko
116.  39.58 dzhuli02


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  22.02 Nikhil Soares
2.  26.21 CubicOreo
3.  29.64 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  30.59 OriginalUsername
5.  32.90 MrKuba600
6.  32.99 Wilhelm
7.  35.16 whatshisbucket
8.  37.77 Sub1Hour
9.  40.83 abunickabhi
10.  41.35 begiuli65
11.  47.64 Cubeology
12.  47.93 BleachedTurtle
13.  49.78 Manatee 10235
14.  50.94 PotatoesAreUs
15.  51.34 Julio974
16.  1:00.62 Mike Hughey
17.  1:04.06 PingPongCuber
18.  1:09.45 Kerry_Creech
19.  1:11.33 Koen van Aller
20.  1:29.35 [email protected]
21.  DNF BiscutDNF


*Mini Guildford*(22)
1.  3:30.93 Sean Hartman
2.  3:51.27 cuberkid10
3.  3:53.69 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:07.31 Shadowjockey
5.  4:09.63 JackPfeifer
6.  4:10.23 Laura
7.  4:14.91 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  4:22.32 OriginalUsername
9.  4:39.51 Wilhelm
10.  4:46.35 arquillian
11.  4:52.76 TipsterTrickster
12.  4:55.24 ichcubegern
13.  5:07.31 typo56
14.  5:13.77 Zeke Mackay
15.  5:43.79 Kerry_Creech
16.  5:43.92 Ontricus
17.  7:04.42 PotatoesAreUs
18.  7:26.74 DesertWolf
19.  8:16.69 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  8:54.24 Mike Hughey
21.  9:57.23 Koen van Aller
22.  10:08.88 Julio974


*Redi Cube*(29)
1.  7.86 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.24 Trig0n
3.  9.33 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  10.90 EJCubed
5.  10.91 2017LAMB06
6.  11.78 BradyCubes08
7.  12.71 V.Kochergin
8.  13.18 DGCubes
9.  14.06 Ontricus
10.  17.09 Luke Garrett
11.  17.27 NathanaelCubes
12.  17.41 OriginalUsername
13.  18.20 Kerry_Creech
14.  18.74 Wilhelm
15.  19.01 Zeke Mackay
16.  19.31 PingPongCuber
17.  19.92 ichcubegern
18.  20.11 Nikhil Soares
19.  20.19 xyzzy
20.  21.72 trav1
21.  21.88 Julio974
22.  22.46 InlandEmpireCuber
23.  22.95 begiuli65
24.  23.47 abunickabhi
25.  24.77 JackPfeifer
26.  33.94 Kal-Flo
27.  35.85 Mike Hughey
28.  50.21 Koen van Aller
29.  DNF Casper A.


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  26.97 Ontricus
2.  35.68 Zeke Mackay
3.  42.23 BleachedTurtle


Spoiler



4.  43.40 Julio974
5.  48.86 Mike Hughey
6.  49.19 ichcubegern
7.  49.22 abunickabhi
8.  53.17 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  1:20.18 Wilhelm
10.  1:31.68 Jacck
11.  1:46.86 PingPongCuber
12.  2:53.32 Kerry_Creech



*Contest results*(227)
1.  1526 Sean Hartman
2.  1429 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  1408 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  1372 JackPfeifer
5.  1363 OriginalUsername
5.  1363 tJardigradHe
7.  1293 dat1asiandude
8.  1285 Shadowjockey
9.  1272 typo56
10.  1189 Kerry_Creech
11.  1178 Wilhelm
12.  1119 ichcubegern
13.  1110 cuberkid10
14.  1019 Laura
15.  1011 Luke Garrett
16.  1007 PokeCubes
17.  978 MrKuba600
18.  967 Nikhil Soares
19.  941 MCuber
20.  930 Jscuber
21.  928 jancsi02
22.  910 Keroma12
23.  906 BradenTheMagician
24.  882 riz3ndrr
25.  875 abunickabhi
26.  868 Zeke Mackay
27.  848 Cubeology
28.  838 NathanaelCubes
29.  820 CubingwithChris
30.  815 TipsterTrickster
31.  811 aaron paskow
32.  793 turtwig
33.  776 trav1
34.  764 João Vinicius
35.  758 2016LAIL01
36.  757 DesertWolf
37.  748 Cheng
38.  742 Nihahhat
39.  725 BiscutDNF
40.  724 Tristan Chua Yong
41.  723 Ontricus
42.  720 [email protected]
43.  719 whatshisbucket
44.  704 PotatoesAreUs
45.  697 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  695 Sowrduk
47.  689 BradyCubes08
48.  687 leudcfa
49.  674 MattP98
50.  672 RileyN23
51.  657 Rollercoasterben
52.  638 V.Kochergin
53.  628 yjko
54.  617 Michael DeLaRosa
55.  599 yudo.r
56.  591 Mike Hughey
56.  591 BleachedTurtle
58.  587 Toothcraver55
59.  578 2017LAMB06
60.  574 Manatee 10235
60.  574 Legomanz
62.  567 ExultantCarn
63.  566 JakubDrobny
64.  554 Liam Wadek
64.  554 Coinman_
66.  549 Cooki348
67.  543 Turbo TPS
68.  515 zhata
69.  512 Alexis1011
70.  504 MartinN13
71.  502 Sub1Hour
72.  497 Cuz Red
73.  491 cuber-26
74.  488 asacuber
75.  485 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  481 SpiFunTastic
77.  480 d2polld
78.  479 BrianJ
79.  478 Elf
80.  477 OwenB
81.  474 Julio974
81.  474 GTGil
83.  473 xyzzy
84.  472 VJW
84.  472 tigermaxi
86.  468 zhangcy
87.  466 EJCubed
88.  454 CaptainCuber
88.  454 Zach Clark
90.  451 DGCubes
90.  451 Isaac Latta
92.  438 Dylan Swarts
93.  437 begiuli65
94.  431 [email protected]
95.  429 weatherman223
96.  424 UnknownCanvas
97.  419 ChacheeC
98.  417 HendrikW
99.  408 Doglover2140
99.  408 swankfukinc
101.  403 David ep
102.  401 Antto Pitkänen
102.  401 Koen van Aller
104.  397 NoProblemCubing
104.  397 Glomnipotent
106.  396 Trig0n
107.  392 JMHCubed
108.  390 dhafin
109.  388 brad711
109.  388 speedcube.insta
111.  384 theos
112.  382 Metallic Silver
113.  376 Angry_Mob
114.  371 VIBE_ZT
115.  368 2018JAIN01
116.  364 KingCobble29
117.  363 Infraredlizards
118.  350 ARandomCuber
119.  344 Parke187
120.  343 Coneman
121.  340 Keenan Johnson
122.  333 John Benwell
123.  326 Alpha cuber
124.  320 Bogdan
125.  314 Casper A.
126.  294 thecubingwizard
127.  258 MatsBergsten
127.  258 TheNoobCuber
129.  254 danvie
130.  253 topppits
130.  253 Color Cuber
130.  253 GenTheThief
133.  246 Cuber2113
133.  246 PingPongCuber
133.  246 Bubbagrub
136.  244 Tommy Kiprillis
137.  243 Ian Pang
138.  235 SpeedCubeReview
138.  235 pjk
140.  233 Immolated-Marmoset
141.  228 LambdaPi
142.  224 Fred Lang
143.  220 Petri Krzywacki
144.  210 sascholeks
145.  207 jihu1011
146.  206 Jacck
147.  204 Kal-Flo
148.  197 bennettstouder
149.  193 Wabbly
150.  188 buzzteam4
151.  186 Guilhermehrc
152.  184 Nayano
153.  183 speedcuber71
154.  177 revaldoah
155.  176 JC Cuber
156.  174 xpoes
157.  165 [email protected]
158.  164 sigalig
159.  163 Schmizee
159.  163 bilbo07
161.  159 [email protected]
162.  158 Axepick06
163.  157 Edcubes13
164.  155 One Wheel
165.  146 Chris Van Der Brink
166.  142 Billybong378
167.  136 Thrasher989
168.  134 UnknownCuber
169.  133 Jmuncuber
170.  131 Myko
170.  131 ABadRubiksSolver
172.  130 Awesomesaucer
173.  129 CubingCrazy
174.  126 Pyra42
175.  121 cytokid101
176.  120 Ghost Cuber
176.  120 ican97
178.  115 johnstond
179.  109 Cubinwitdapizza
180.  102 20luky3
181.  100 YoniStrass
182.  99 [email protected]
183.  95 Rocketcubing
184.  94 MJCuber05
185.  89 MegaminxMan
186.  88 WoowyBaby
187.  84 Brayden Adams
188.  81 Jonasrox09
189.  78 Michael123
190.  69 [email protected]
191.  67 Skittleskp
192.  66 TommyC
192.  66 capcubeing
194.  65 wearephamily1719
195.  63 Quber43
196.  62 Cubing5life
196.  62 obelisk477
198.  59 Lvl9001Wizard
199.  58 Cuberstache
200.  54 Andrew_Rizo
200.  54 Caleb Arnette
202.  53 Pratyush Manas
203.  51 CraZZ CFOP
204.  48 jaysammey777
205.  46 Jiaqi Wu
206.  45 Teh Keng Foo
207.  43 SpartanSailor
208.  41 Kit Clement
209.  39 bmxcraze5
209.  39 Theo Leinad
211.  34 M O
212.  32 Codanovia
212.  32 dnguyen2204
214.  31 elimescube
215.  29 MarkA64
216.  27 Doofnoofer
217.  22 CubicOreo
218.  20 [email protected]
219.  18 ShadowPrince79
220.  16 Llewelys
221.  15 filipemtx
222.  14 J6642
223.  12 meskelto
224.  11 dzhuli02
225.  7 Chiggers
226.  6 Pillowytuba9951
227.  4 Eligora


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2019)

95 this week! No, I'm not talking about the road I'll be taking to get to US Nationals (although coincidentally I will be taking interstate 95 to Nationals), but our winner this week is number 95.

That means our winner this week is *weatherman223!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

